# Opinions on Makeup Case 1.6



## exballerina (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know if this case is worth paying $255 for. 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  483

What are your thoughts on it?

Is it worth it? Why, why not?

Thanks,


----------



## brandi (Feb 21, 2006)

i really don't know... some people say get one thats cheaper... as for me i don't know if i should or shouldn't but i really want it!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 21, 2006)

well i bought this cuz it's insulated - and i live in AZ so this keeps my stuff from melting


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 21, 2006)

Personally, with all my makeup that I already have and plus adding all future purchases, it would be too small for me. With it being $255 I would be hoping to have something bigger, maybe more storage compartments or something like that. I have seen traincases out there that are bigger and cost a lot less, IMO I think it is too expensive for what you are expecting.


----------



## Trax (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 
_well i bought this cuz it's insulated - and i live in AZ so this keeps my stuff from melting_

 
I live in Chandler/Tempe... where are you at?


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 21, 2006)

my traincase was from ebay. it came to like, 22 shipped, from seller greatdeals00. its def. not the highest quality i've ever seen, but it does its job. then again, my makeup doesn't travel very much, i just needed a good storage solution.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

i got mine as a gift this past xmas...its awsome.Its the sephora case the black one because i thought the silver one was ugly...it was still a lot $100.00 bucks to be exact.I don't really like the lay out of the 1.6 it isnt all that BUT if i werked at mac with 60% off id be sure to get it but till then im fine with mine from sephora...im gonna need another one soon hah, Allan


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 21, 2006)

The MA at the MAC store was showing me the traincase, and although it looks small, you can fit a lot of palettes in there, as well as two rows of eyeshadows in the pots.  It's also made of aluminum (cheapo ones have paper on the inside) so it's easy to clean & it doesn't tip over when you load it up... and it has a lock.  I think it's worth it if you travel.  Just my 2cents.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 21, 2006)

I definitely wouldn't spend that much on it. I've seen in folded out in real life and it's soo small for the amount you pay for it. Seriously, if you're willing to spend $300 on a case to house your makeup, you obviously have a large collection that you want to protect, and it ain't gonna fit in that thing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 21, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2006)

I want this case but its £200 in the UK so thats almost $400, so I doubt unless im feeling crazy I'll ever purchase it over here. Maybe next time im in the states


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

What's EEs and EMS???!


----------



## kare31 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the MAC 1.6 case and I have not been happy with it.  I bought it because it's insulated and durable, two qualities most other cases i've tried dont seem to have.  The case is super-heavy; it really hurts to try to carry it, whether by hand or on my shoulder.  

It doesnt really hold all that much; i can fit the same amount into the mac carryall, which is lighter, and convenient.  I dont have that large of a collection, 2 x15 eyeshadow palettes, blush palette, 5 quads, a handful of paints, a dozen liners, a dozen lipsticks, few mascaras, a few foundations and powders, and that sucker is FULL.  I thought i was moving up from the carry all to a lot of room, but not so much. 

The thing that really drives me crazy is that it tips over easily, unless opened all the way, no matter how i arrange things inside.  Since it has to be opened all the way, it takes up tons of space, so i normally have to set it on my floor, which is not convenient.

Honestly, i only keep it because it says mac on it, and for $225, that's pretty sad.  I store my things it when i'm at home, but i travel with the carry all.  I havent really seen the heat resistant aspect of it, and it definitely is durable though.  If you really want a MAC case, i vote for the carry all.  Holds tons, light, doesnt take up a lot space.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kare31* 
_I have the MAC 1.6 case and I have not been happy with it.  I bought it because it's insulated and durable, two qualities most other cases i've tried dont seem to have.  The case is super-heavy; it really hurts to try to carry it, whether by hand or on my shoulder.  

It doesnt really hold all that much; i can fit the same amount into the mac carryall, which is lighter, and convenient.  I dont have that large of a collection, 2 x15 eyeshadow palettes, blush palette, 5 quads, a handful of paints, a dozen liners, a dozen lipsticks, few mascaras, a few foundations and powders, and that sucker is FULL.  I thought i was moving up from the carry all to a lot of room, but not so much. 

The thing that really drives me crazy is that it tips over easily, unless opened all the way, no matter how i arrange things inside.  Since it has to be opened all the way, it takes up tons of space, so i normally have to set it on my floor, which is not convenient.

Honestly, i only keep it because it says mac on it, and for $225, that's pretty sad.  I store my things it when i'm at home, but i travel with the carry all.  I havent really seen the heat resistant aspect of it, and it definitely is durable though.  If you really want a MAC case, i vote for the carry all.  Holds tons, light, doesnt take up a lot space._

 


yes this heat protection thing....does it really work?I wanna go and get like all of the shadesticks and leave them in the case in my 90 degree HOT HAWAII weather and see if they really don't melt...My lip conditioner stick melted along with some of my shadesticks i was not feeling to good that day.


----------



## kare31 (Feb 21, 2006)

I havent really seen the heat resistance in action.  The closest i've come is I left it in the car, on an 80 degree day, parked, with no air conditioning, but the windows rolled down partway, for about an hour and a half.  With the case on the floor, in the shade, a light breeze, the lipsticks started to sweat and bead a little, but no actual melting.  

I asked over on makeup alley what people thought, and most people didnt think it was that heat resistant.  I havent wanted to risk it with my collection.  I should try it out on a really hot day with a lipstick i dont care about.  I'm a little crazy about stuff melting on me; i had most of my tape collection in the car when i was in high school and melted 250 tapes into a blob.  How i cried!  So when i heard the 1.6 was heat resistant, i was all over it.  But i think that claim is mostly just a marketing aspect.  I'd love anyone else's input on it.


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Traincase*

My darling husband bought me this traincase as a gift.  I love it!  It is heavy but I really am enjoying it.  I just sit it on the counter in morning, open it up and everything I need is right there.


----------



## quinngoldie (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_i got mine as a gift this past xmas...its awsome.Its the sephora case the black one because i thought the silver one was ugly...it was still a lot $100.00 bucks to be exact.I don't really like the lay out of the 1.6 it isnt all that BUT if i werked at mac with 60% off id be sure to get it but till then im fine with mine from sephora...im gonna need another one soon hah, Allan_

 
That's the same one I have and I also got it as a Xmas gift.  I just wish it was a little bigger


----------



## Demosthenes (Feb 22, 2006)

I hate, hate, hate it!  I LOVE the Sephora traincases, especially the Midnight ones.  They also have padding, which keeps powder products like eye shadows from shattering.  The MAC case is way too overpriced, and it is tiny!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 22, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_EEs is an abbreviation for employees.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC EEs (well, at least the artists, in this case) get 3 makeup benefits.  

1-60% makeup discount, 40% bag/case discount (up to $2,000.00) per year (after discount)

2-Gratis-Free products with the launch of every collection.  You also get gratis from the last 3 big collections when you start.

3-EMS-Or Employee Makeup Supplies.  Twice a year, the artists get an EMS allowance.  The amount depends on the hours you work.  I.e. a full-time artist gets more EMS allowance than a part-time artist.  It ranges from like $200-$500.  That is retail value though.  Not $200-$500 after the 60% discount.  They also give you an EMS allotment when you first start that doesn't count agains the other two. .

Nice, huh?_

 

omg i had my make up demo and interview today and i just have a phone interview left!!! i hope i get this guys!Wish me luck!I cant believe they get ALL that stuffs is it 4 counters AND stores?


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_EEs is an abbreviation for employees.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2-Gratis-Free products with the launch of every collection.  You also get gratis from the last 3 big collections when you start.


Nice, huh?_

 
what do u mean last 3?what if they are all sold out?and everythings gone?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 23, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_When stores get gratis to distribute to EEs, it doesn't just come off of the shelf.  It is mailed seperately from MAC's distribution facility.  Generally, they send a little extra and the mgr will keep it on hand for new hires.  

And for your other question: Yes, it is the same gratis policy for counters and stores.  The only diff is say you work for a Nordies counter, and MAC does a Nordies exclusive, the artists at the Nordies counter get gratis from that launch.  Whereas the artists from other dept stores and freestanding stores won't get that Nordies exclusive launch gratis. This generally applies to any dept store or freestanding exclusive collection.  Make sense?

Hope that helps._

 

yes yes yes it makes perfect sense!thanks a bunch...so how long untill i get my first gratis?


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 20, 2006)

Bumping this up cause I have a question!!
can someone post a pic, or give me a link to the 1.6 opened up all the way?  I don't care it if's full of stuff or not! My sweetie pie BF wants to buy it for me but I keep telling him wait, b/c I want to make sure I'll like it.  he just thinks I'll want that over another due to my MAC whore sensibilities 8)


----------



## katie_070405 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, it's definately insulated....and very well at that.  I left it in the back seat of my car at work the other day (103'), windows rolled up, and not in the shade.  I didn't do it on purpose, I was at work and didn't get a chance to go back outside.  I was sick to my stomach for 6 hours thinking when I got off that all my lipstick would be melted.  lol, I wonder what people were thinking when I ran out of the mall...pulled out my case...almost burned my hand cause the outside was so hot..opened it on the malls parking lot....and pulled out all my lipsticks one by one to check them.  They were sweating a little but still in perfect condition.  Now I know why I paid so freaking much for that traincase. Definately worth the money.  And pro discount gets 40% off.  You can sometimes find them on ebay used for around $100.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 20, 2006)

i think its really cute and all and has the  nice little MAC logo plate, but really the large Sephora case is the excat same thing for over a hundred dollars less. And the MAC case really isnt that big, so if you are obsessed and have a rather large collection this really isnt going to do you any good.


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd say no.  The pro briefcase is much better.  Doesn't have a lock though.  
You can get the same thing as the MAC case (w/o the mac name printed on it) on ebay.  For a lot less.  
The insulation on the mac case is kinda crappy.  It won't do any more than any other insulated, nice quality case does to protect your makeup, and it costs a lot more money.
Japonesque makes some good quality traincases.  I have two cp-175 cases.  My next purchase will be the new cp-933.
http://www.japonesque.com/prod_casespro.html


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2006)

Have you guys seen this site?  

http://www.yazmo.com/


----------



## mac_goddess (Jul 20, 2006)

What I can't wait for is a train case on wheels, similar to this design in durability, security, temperature proof and dam near nuclear proof.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Have you guys seen this site?  

http://www.yazmo.com/_

 






oh my... I just died and went to heaven.

:hump:

Do you have one of these cases? Do share what you think!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 
_





oh my... I just died and went to heaven.

:hump:

Do you have one of these cases? Do share what you think!!_

 
I wish!  I am drooling just like you... maybe one day soon...


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 
_





oh my... I just died and went to heaven.

:hump:

Do you have one of these cases? Do share what you think!!_

 

I bought my case from there and for the price I love it.. I didnt get the super big one though (I should have) its very sturdy and the sides are all padded so I really like it I highly recomend them!


----------



## shabdebaz (Jul 22, 2006)

This traincase was sold at the MAC Warehouse sale recently for $50 Canadian.  If you girls only saw the mountain of girls you had to climb to get to it though!!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_I bought my case from there and for the price I love it.. I didnt get the super big one though (I should have) its very sturdy and the sides are all padded so I really like it I highly recomend them!_

 
which case# did you get?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 29, 2006)

I  have this one 
http://www.yazmo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=519
I paid less for it (from this same person on ebay) I will probably post the photos next week.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_I  have this one 
http://www.yazmo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=519
I just received it.  I will probably post the photos next week._

 
oh please do!


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 29, 2006)

*I agree*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kare31* 
_I have the MAC 1.6 case and I have not been happy with it.  I bought it because it's insulated and durable, two qualities most other cases i've tried dont seem to have.  The case is super-heavy; it really hurts to try to carry it, whether by hand or on my shoulder.  

It doesnt really hold all that much; i can fit the same amount into the mac carryall, which is lighter, and convenient.  I dont have that large of a collection, 2 x15 eyeshadow palettes, blush palette, 5 quads, a handful of paints, a dozen liners, a dozen lipsticks, few mascaras, a few foundations and powders, and that sucker is FULL.  I thought i was moving up from the carry all to a lot of room, but not so much. 

The thing that really drives me crazy is that it tips over easily, unless opened all the way, no matter how i arrange things inside.  Since it has to be opened all the way, it takes up tons of space, so i normally have to set it on my floor, which is not convenient.

Honestly, i only keep it because it says mac on it, and for $225, that's pretty sad.  I store my things it when i'm at home, but i travel with the carry all.  I havent really seen the heat resistant aspect of it, and it definitely is durable though.  If you really want a MAC case, i vote for the carry all.  Holds tons, light, doesnt take up a lot space._

 
I have both the case and carryall, my hubby bought both as a gift.  I tried to use the traincase daily but as you said, it kept tipping over and there isn't enough room on my bathroom counter to open it all the way.  It now stores all my extras, especially l/e's.  I've traveled three times and two of the three, I brought the carryall.  The traincase just doesn't work for me for daily use and again I agree, too heavy for travel.  With the new travel regulations, many things needed to be packed in my check in luggage, so everything else fit in the carryall.  HTH


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 29, 2006)

Mac is comming out with a new train case thats supposta be around 2x the size of the 1.6 but thats just what ive heard through some of my friends who work for mac 

as for the heat resistance on the mac train case it will withstand quite a large ammount of heat but it will only be able to hold the heat for soo long about and hour or less. 

I know for a fact that it is completely flood/water proof beacuse i have submerged my case in water with paper tissues inside to test this and when opened all the tissues were dry. [this of course depends on how you treat your train case if you bang it up then i cant guaranty it wil hold up to water]

Also the trays wont fold into eachother ccrushing your makeup which is probably the most important feature of the train case.


----------



## leana01 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Review of Sephora Midnight Studio Train Case*

I posted my review of the Sephora Midnight Studio Train Case (the $85 one) with pictures here.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=608687


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_goddess* 

 
_What I can't wait for is a train case on wheels, similar to this design in durability, security, temperature proof and dam near nuclear proof._

 
but way larger!!


----------



## HotLady1970 (Nov 19, 2006)

I really like the MAC traincase! Yes I have to admit that I can't fit all my stuff in it (I keep my foundation and powder in a seperate large Sateen) but it's really good!
And to the tipping over fact: It really depends on how you store all your stuff....I keep my most heavy items in the bottom (e/s palettes) and the light stuff (lipgloss etc) in the first tray!

If you need pics, just let me know and I'll make some!


----------



## baby_yousei (Nov 20, 2006)

Not my auction, but this one looks exactly like the MAC traincase, not sure about the insulation, but definitely a good knockoff if you're just looking for the design

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-ALUMINUM-BLAC...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## leana01 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_yousei* 

 
_Not my auction, but this one looks exactly like the MAC traincase, not sure about the insulation, but definitely a good knockoff if you're just looking for the design

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-ALUMINUM-BLAC...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
WOW! That case does look exactly like the MAC train case... too bad I just bought one from Sephora... BTW Sephora has there 20% off family and friends going on now.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

i bought one and used it for a while.  but then it was stolen when i got robbbed.  when i got back to buying some stuff back, i didn't want to spend so much on the traincase cause i had so much makeup to  replace.  i ended up getting the black midnight traincase from sephora (i know, i felt like such a MAC traitor) but i've come to love it much more than the one from MAC).  with it's little dividers and the fact that the trays are on both sides (not just one like MAC) it's so much better for organization!!


----------



## bebs (May 29, 2007)

I have the 1.6 and I must admit I didnt really want to spend that much on a traincase, I picked it up at a cco instead of instores it cost me only $157.50 I believe instead of the normal $225 (30% off) 

and really and truly it is the love of my makeup life, its quite easy to have open you can see everything spred out in the little shelves and if you put something on them (like paper towels) it keep from making a mess as well as from rolling around a whole lot. 

I havent had it very long but for the time I have, I would rebuy it.


----------



## melliieemel (Jul 24, 2014)

Has anyone heard of a case called the godfather ?


----------

